# 3 year old son loves shooting his new bow



## BackStrap Griller (May 6, 2011)

A friend gave my son a golden eagle brave bow and me a bear kodiak recurve. We spent all weekend shooting! Now all he wants to do is shoot! One proud daddy!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## i'm n rut (Oct 24, 2011)

Sweet! I got my son a bear recurve bow last summer for his 4th birthday. He loves shooting it and is getting better everytime we shoot together.I love it when he ask me "Daddy can we shoot our bows" One proud dad here also. Good job getting him into the sport at a young age.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

You will have him in a treestand before you know it! 
Man! Does THAT bring back memories! 
<----<<<


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats awesome! In the same boat with (2) of our boys. 

[ame="http://s137.photobucket.com/albums/q230/glassimages/?action=view&current=2012-04-14_13-23-51_112.mp4"]2012-04-14_13-23-51_112.mp4 video by glassimages - Photobucket[/ame] 

Enjoy!!

Mark


----------



## BackStrap Griller (May 6, 2011)

Joe Archer said:


> You will have him in a treestand before you know it!
> Man! Does THAT bring back memories!
> <----<<<


He is all ready asking if he can bring his bow when we go turkey hunting. Keep telling him a couple more years. 
Its crazy how fast he picks up on shooting it though, hes a natural!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Thats great stuff keep him at it! Heres a pic of my son at 3 with same said bow. He is now 6 keeping up with the 8 year olds in the JOAD program hes shooting in now.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow both of the kids pictured have some DAMN good form! I hunt with guys that don't have the form these young men have lol


----------

